# Midlands needs donations for GR forum rescue



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...I'll email Barb. I may have a meter for them. Thank you for reposting this.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be great. I don't even have a clue how much one might cost.
Can you use "people" meters for dogs? If so, I could ask my sister.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How can we donate?????


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the link to their website is:

http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/

Mary has her e-mail address and physical address on the main page.
Mary/Barb - any suggestions on this?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> That would be great. I don't even have a clue how much one might cost.
> Can you use "people" meters for dogs? If so, I could ask my sister.


Yes...according to my Vet the meter I use is one of the most accurate even for dogs. My doctor will not let me use anything but. Most meters do not cost much. Many times they are free. It's the test strips that cost so much and this is where the companies make their money. One Touch test strips are quite expensive. 

The meters people purchase in stores like Walmart use less expensive test strips. I'm not sure about their accuracy, but as mentioned, my doctor won't let me use anything but the One Touch and my Vet agrees that the same applies for animals. 

One meter I have is very old, but it still works just fine. I keep it in the car, but I don't use it much. I also have one I carry with me at all times and one at home. I just don't throw anything out when they are replaced. 

I send my donations to Midlands via snail mail. Personal check...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll check with my sisters - two have diabetes and meters. I will see what brand they have available and how many test strips they can give me too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for this great rescue that needs donations.

I wish i had a job so I could donate; I guess in time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Test strips may be hard to donate. Prescriptions and insurance companies keep count...I know in my case I wouldn't want to risk my coverage.

I wonder if the company would consider a dog... https://www.onetouchgold.com/simplestart/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Barb sent me some photos of Wylie. I just had to make this for them. They did not ask me to.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That looks great Kimm. Wylie is such a cute boy. I will send a donation. Just one question - do I make the check out to Midlands or Barb.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe I sent my donation to the PO box listed on the Midland's web site. I hope Mary or Barb responds so people know how they can help out. Hmm...the address may be in the Buster thread. I'll check.

I shouldn't speak for Midlands, but I know they will appreciate your help!

I hope this is the correct address:
serves South Carolina from the midlands area. For more information contact:
Mary Williams
PO Box 3545
Columbia, SC 29230-3545
803-735-0599


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh wow Kim that is so cute! I love it. Wylie is doing fine and getting along good with the others so far. He is a very pretty redhead and has lots and lots of wavey hair. Right now he is sticking to me like glue...lol

Any donations need to be made out to and sent to Midlands Golden Rescue at the PO Box. Thank you so much to those that are offering to help with Wylie and thank you so much to everyone that let me know about this boy and that he needed our help.

I sent Kim some pics I took real quick of camera shy Wylie so maybe she will post them since I got to get out of here and go see my sister that is still in a coma at the hospital.

You all really are so great about making sure those goldens that need a rescues help do get that help. Thank you so much to all that search and contact the rescues. You are their voice since they can't speak for themselves.

I hope everyone has a great day and hugs to all the furbabies out there!!!

Barbara


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Barbara for taking in Wylie. I will send a donation out this weekend. Please know you and your sister are in our prayers.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I will send Midlands a donation on Monday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

More Wylie photos! Sorry, I was out grocery shopping. It's so warm here in CT today, I didn't even need a coat!

Here's Wylie!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures Kimm. Wylie is one cute pup. I am just a little confused - is he the one that is HW+. I am glad he is in good hands now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Wylie was an owner turn in at the Greenville, SC shelter. A forum member posted him in the rescue forum and Foothills GR Rescue and Midlands have partnered (as best I can tell) to rescue him and take care of his health issues.

Wylie's rescue thread does say he is HW+ and has other "health issues", but I don't know what they are.

You can read about him here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=70992


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Wylie is HW+ and as Teresa has mentioned, has other health issues. I do not know what they are either. I know Midlands also took in another Golden that has diabetes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Midlands is wonderful! I am thrilled to death that he is safe and in a home that will love him and love him until his forever home is found. Thank you Midlands!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Barb sent me some photos of Wylie. I just had to make this for them. They did not ask me to.


 
I loved that picture too kim, Barb send it to me last night..love it!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

goldengirls&boys said:


> Oh wow Kim that is so cute! I love it. Wylie is doing fine and getting along good with the others so far. He is a very pretty redhead and has lots and lots of wavey hair. Right now he is sticking to me like glue...lol
> 
> Any donations need to be made out to and sent to Midlands Golden Rescue at the PO Box. Thank you so much to those that are offering to help with Wylie and thank you so much to everyone that let me know about this boy and that he needed our help.
> 
> ...


Barbara, you're just an Angel!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Kimm and Coppersmom. I missed the end of that thread where it said Wylie was HW+. He sure is a cutie.

Thank you Midlands for taking him in.


----------

